# Victorian



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Project we did last year. When this was sold to new owner the had offers to tear it down to make way for new construction. He decided to restore it. This was a 16 month project with lots of attention to detail. Railings were hand stripped in shop and substructure replaced with milled beams to keep everything as original as could be.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Love it when people sink lots of money into restoring a gem.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

A couple more of this beauty


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice project, good looking job!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

very impressive!


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kudos, I'll pass the comments onto the crew as they did 99 percent of the work. BTW. California oil trouble shooter primer (tinted) and two coats of California 2010 exterior latex used on the exterior.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Before or after RRP?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Before or after RRP?



Went to check on the quality of the skim coat of a remodel in Wellesley last week, noticed that one old plaster wall in another room (not that I will hang) was partially demolished. House is a 1930's tudor.

I asked carpenter what do they do about RRP. He said, "no one is living here yet". (new owners move in on 20th).

Is that a valid out for RRP? If remodeling is being done and no one is living there, then there is no requirement to follow RRP ????

I've seen many vacant remodels where RRP is being ignored.

(ooops, sorry for thread drift/theft)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats a APC Picture It Painted contestant if I ever saw one! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Went to check on the quality of the skim coat of a remodel in Wellesley last week, noticed that one old plaster wall in another room (not that I will hang) was partially demolished. House is a 1930's tudor.
> 
> I asked carpenter what do they do about RRP. He said, "no one is living here yet". (new owners move in on 20th).
> 
> ...


RRP still has to be followed on vacant units. There was a loophole in the first rule that exempted homes in foreclosure, but I can't find it.



> Question (23002-19754)
> My firm is performing a renovation in an unoccupied home that will be put up for sale when work is done.
> Does the RRP Rule apply to this renovation? 19
> Answer
> Yes. Temporarily unoccupied or vacant housing is not exempt from the requirements of the RRP Rule.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

What is APC? This house a preRRP exterior


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> What is APC? This house a preRRP exterior


 
http://www.paintmag.com/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

as gorgeous as that house is, especially the paint job, one thing needs to be addressed. The tree right next to (what I assume is the back of the barn) needs to be removed. The roots will (if they have not already) raise hell with the field stone foundation (or is it a rubble foundation?). 

Hell, even my mothers house has poured concrete, and a tree further away cracked the foundation and moved it a scosh. 

It was tough recognizing that fault with how nicely the restoration turned out. BOY, talk about silk purses !


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Shame they went with such a basic color palette. Craftsmanship looks great however.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The foundation on the left side of the carriage house has been rebuilt. The home owner didn't want to remove ant trees unless the were dying. Fortunately for him money is not a problem. I also suggested different colors but he wanted the house restored but wanted the house to blend with the neighborhood and not stand out and say" look at me".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Personally, I love the understated classic look. I'm not sure a "painted lady" would do the house and the neighborhood justice. Many times a paint job like you gave that one, enhances the architecture, and not the paint job. Less CAN be more. 

I like it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Before or after RRP?


 
Took the words outa my mouth


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> as gorgeous as that house is, especially the paint job, one thing needs to be addressed. The tree right next to (what I assume is the back of the barn) needs to be removed. The roots will (if they have not already) raise hell with the field stone foundation (or is it a rubble foundation?).
> 
> Hell, even my mothers house has poured concrete, and a tree further away cracked the foundation and moved it a scosh.
> 
> It was tough recognizing that fault with how nicely the restoration turned out. BOY, talk about silk purses !


 
Are you nutz, remove the tree? The roots COULD impact the foundation, WILL is just a little strong and just plain wrong.I was in the tree business for 25 years and know a little ( just a little) bit about them. You just don't go cutting them down on a whim, well obviously you do, but it is hardly necessary in most occasions. I am done now, carry on


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Are you nutz, remove the tree? The roots COULD impact the foundation, WILL is just a little strong and just plain wrong.I was in the tree business for 25 years and know a little ( just a little) bit about them. You just don't go cutting them down on a whim, well obviously you do, but it is hardly necessary in most occasions. I am done now, carry on


Jesus, easy boy. I didn't say cut off Percival's left nut. Hey I'm as much as a tree hugger as the next person, and true I only spent two summers on a tree crew. Sheeet, my neighbor cut down 99% of the trees long our property line and besides being able see his fat ass, I also see RED. Damn, he didn't CUT them down, he ignobly BULLDOZED them down. 

But I have seen roots do ungodly (or maybe VERY godly) damage to foundations and even my septic tank. And don't tell me a rubble foundation can withstand roots. 

hell, the tree don't even look that healthy. Look at its base. And it's been pruned to be a Q-tip. 

and yes, I do value a 100 - 150 year home over a 40 - 60 year old spindle.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Jesus, easy boy. I didn't say cut off Percival's left nut. Hey I'm as much as a tree hugger as the next person, and true I only spent two summers on a tree crew. Sheeet, my neighbor cut down 99% of the trees long our property line and besides being able see his fat ass, I also see RED. Damn, he didn't CUT them down, he _*ignobly*_ BULLDOZED them down.
> 
> But I have seen roots do ungodly (or maybe VERY godly) damage to foundations and even my septic tank. And don't tell me a rubble foundation can withstand roots.
> 
> ...


top post of the month material here.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Well to back Bill on this one - that tree is fire code violation in my town. If the Fire department saw that tree growing that close to the house - you would get demand notice in the mail from town hall forcing you to cut the tree down.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Jesus, easy boy. I didn't say cut off Percival's left nut. Hey I'm as much as a tree hugger as the next person, and true I only spent two summers on a tree crew. Sheeet, my neighbor cut down 99% of the trees long our property line and besides being able see his fat ass, I also see RED. Damn, he didn't CUT them down, he ignobly BULLDOZED them down.
> 
> But I have seen roots do ungodly (or maybe VERY godly) damage to foundations and even my septic tank. And don't tell me a rubble foundation can withstand roots.
> 
> ...


 
and you can see this? I do not


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The trees staying


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Knocks my socks off!

that would be a cream puff dream before and after project.


your work is most beautiful!


I love it!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

if the homeowner has money..this tree is like a toothpick problem to them.
unfortunate way to view it...but money is as money does........


----------

